# Second Spawning Attempt



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

After my disastrous ending of my first spawn, i have decided to try again with the same male but with his sister(both are HMs) instead of the LFS VT female. the tank is cycled and will be ready after i do a small water change , rinse the filter cartridge and lower the water level. It will have a small amazon sword plant and a piece of driftwood and a holy rock. 
I will use infusoria for fry food and hikari first bites after having some trouble with eggyolk and water :-( i havent planned anything after that but im not worried about homes or containers. 

any suggestions or comments are welcome


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Small live food. Infusoria is a good first food, but something slightly bigger is good, too. Microworms or newly hatched baby brine are worth the trouble as a small, live food will greatly improve survival rates.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok where can i get some micro worms?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

search aquabid or google microworm culture. They ship pretty well, should cost you around $5, then you need to buy food for the culture and yeast. Get instructions off the web on how to make a culture. Its a pain and it smells bad, but you will have fat, happy fry.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

rosylight said:


> Hawkfish are strictly tropical, perciform marine fish of the family Cirrhitidae. Associated with the coral reefs of the western and eastern Atlantic and Indo-Pacific, the hawkfish family contains 12 genera and 32 species. They share many morphological features with the scorpionfish of the family Scorpaenidae.
> 
> debt consolidation mortgage financing
> corporate finance,corporate shells,going public reverse merger,how to go public,investor relations,merger and acquisition adviso


 wrong thread i think


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

more like spam actually.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

......... i just got a penplax air pump for 99cents at my LFS!!! i connected it to my airstone so ill be ready to start the spawn pretty soon


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

i am planning the spawn for today, i put the male and female in yesterday and they looked ready so i took down the divider about 2 hours ago. im using the same pair but it looks more aggressive. but the female is tough so im sure she wont go down without a fight.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

unsuccecful spawn  they just ignored each other and the female dominated the tank


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, 3rd spawning attempt, they have been embracing for about 30 minutes but there are no eggs!!!!!! is this normal!?? PLEASE ANSWER ASAP


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

Bettofish, I just spawned my sixth spawn in four years, it doesn't get easier. My babies are due to hatch 9-16-09. My male is a crowntail and so is mom. I did'nt get any eggs for a few attempts either but when I did, I DID, lol. All I have ever did with raising almost all my fry is keep some algae in there tank on some kind of live plant, they love it, also I bought this Hatari first bites, its like microscopic to me and I feed it 3 times daily. I have a heater and keep the temp on 86 degree, my airstone just barely blows and I put the food on top of the bubbles and it blows it all around and my fry love it. All I have in my tank is floating seaweed and a piece of floating bamboo plant with algae on it. I also keep pond snails in the tank to keep all the old food and waste picked up off the bottom. One last thing I do is put about 1 tablespoon of aquarium salt per 2 gallon of water. If you have a heater in with your fry, when you replace the water pour all cold water over the filter slowly so it heats the water when it goes in. Hot water has alot of iron in it and that could not be good. Hope that is a little help, let me know and I'll get some pics. on here when they hatch and become free swimming.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you!!! they did produce some eggs after a while. this time, there seems to be less eggs than the first spawn but they look healthier than the last spawn(bigger and they swim around a lot) The eggs hatched on the 15th and they are free swimming right now. theres about 50 of them in the tank. I have 1 big amzon sword plant, a small amazon sword plant and a small plastic plant in there; all of which are covered in algae(the fry love to hang around there) and I feed them hikari first bites but i dont have any aieration in there. my cheap airpump ran out of battery in the first week i was using it while the parents were spawning. last time i spawned, i overfed and food was all over the place so this time i get a pinch of the food and put it in a small jar of water, add some salt and feed the fry with a turkey baster. i also have a the styrafoam cup in there from the spawn. i hope the fry will survive until they are adults.. my last sapwn was a disaster  well my goal is to get them through their first month and hopefully till adult hood. I'll be posting some pics of the fry soon. and the tank is having some brown algae problems. its not that bad but is there anything I can do about that??
and also, if you see anything wrong with my tank set up, please let me know


----------

